# Videos of my halloween from 2005 to 2009



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

I found some videos of the project I did for Halloween from 2005 to 2009
enjoy here are the links on utube


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like you put alot of work into your characters, nice!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great animation!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great job. Wish I could do stuff like that


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I concur. These videos are just awesome. And I love the singing pumpkins. What song was that?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your driveway is as big as my whole front yard!~
Nice set up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent set-up, very nicely done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not easy considering the long side-yard to work with. It looks like a lot of fun with the lights and animation and sound-track. Very nice work.


----------

